# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  مفاجأة رمضان (( الملفي الحار )) ^_^ ادخلوا وادعولي ^_^

## أم برلنتي

مساء الخيرات على كل العضوات الغاليات أخواتي الكريمات

طبعا الموضوع هذا نقلا عن أختي أم عائشة

بس طبعا أغلبنا جربنا الطريقة الي أكثر من ناجحة

والطعم رهييييييييييب ،، والي خلاني ننقل الموضوع

رد أختي الغاليه بنت الملحم على موضوعي عن الأعراس

في طرابلس عروس البحر والنهر ^_^ قالت ان أطباق

العشاء لذيذة ، والي كان الملفي الحار من ضمن الموجود بالصحن

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1145767


و هنا صورة لأحد صحون الأفراح من ايدين الشيف عواطف ^_^



فقلت ، يا أم برلنتي انقلي الطريقة لأخواتك

يذوقوا الطعم الروعة و نشوف تطبيقاتكم قريبا ^_^

نبدا الطريقة بسم الله



























المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## أم برلنتي

ولو عجبتكم الفكرة ، عندي هلبه وصفات يجننوا والطعم رووووووووعة بمعنى الكلمة

لو لقيت تفاعل كل مرة حنزللكم شي حلو ، بس حبيباتي لا تنسوني من الدعاء

لي بالزوج الصالح انا و سائر بنات المسلمين عاجلا غير اجل يارب

والدعاء لكل أهلنا في الاسلام بدوام الصحة والعافية يارب

----------


## شمه الشطوره

ما شاءالله لذييييذ
الله يسلم يدينج

----------


## شمه الشطوره

جاري الحفظ

----------


## أم برلنتي

صحة و هنا حبيبتي شمة

بانتظار تطبيقك يا غالية

----------


## شمه الشطوره

جاري الحفظ

----------


## Eleena

تسلم ايدك اختي شكلها كتير زاكيه بس زوجي للأسف ما بحب الباذنجان الامحشي فهل بقدر استغني عنه

----------


## خشموشة

يعطيك الصحة ام برلنتى ويسلمو إيدياتك وربي يسخرلك الزوج الصالح ونشوفو صور عرسك

----------


## أم برلنتي

> تسلم ايدك اختي شكلها كتير زاكيه بس زوجي للأسف ما بحب الباذنجان الامحشي فهل بقدر استغني عنه


اي عادي حبيبتي تقدري تستغني عنه

حتى مفروم وبطاطا وجبنة بس يجي طعمها واو

وتقدري مثلا تضيفي ابتكارات من عندك ،، 

مثلا بدال المفروم مرتديلا او تضيفي نوع ثاني جبنة

الي ببالك تقدري تضيفيه او تستغني عنه

والف صحة وهنا

----------


## أم برلنتي

> يعطيك الصحة ام برلنتى ويسلمو إيدياتك وربي يسخرلك الزوج الصالح ونشوفو صور عرسك


اللهم آمين خشموشة حبيبتي ،، نورتي الموضوع يا غاليه

وبانتظار تطبيقك للأكلة ^_^

----------


## Eliaziah

طيب وش أسوي أنا بالريجيم؟؟ حرام عليج ارحمييييينيييييي!!!  :Frown:

----------


## أم برلنتي

> طيب وش أسوي أنا بالريجيم؟؟ حرام عليج ارحمييييينيييييي!!!


ههههههههه معليشي حبيبتي ،، طبقي الملفي الحار وذوقي طعمه الواو

بعدين ابدي ريجيمك من جديد ^_^

----------


## امراه

تسلم ايدج الغلا

----------


## أم برلنتي

الله يسلمك حبيبتي

----------


## خفوق قلب

اول ماشفتهاً بالصورة اتحريتهاً كيكه 
وشكلها لذيييييذه ان شاء الله بنسويهاً
وتسلم ايديجً ويزاجً الله خير

----------


## أم برلنتي

الله يسلمك يا خفوق قلب

^_^ نستنى لما تنزلي تطبيقك يا غاليه

صحه و هنا انشالله

----------


## بنت الملحم

حبيبتي وغاليتي ام برلنتي سامحيني على الرد المتأخر لأني توني اشوف الموضوع 
حابه اشكرج من كل قلبي على هالاكل الحلو وأنشأ لله أجرب أسوي الوصفه لان شكلها روووووعه 
ولا يقاوم ههههه. وبأنتظار جديدج 
والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل 
انتي إنسانه قمه في الذوق وتستاهلين كل خير وربي يوفقج

----------


## أم عذور

ما شاء الله

روووعه الأكله احس طعمها لذيييييذ وما ينشبع منه

مشكووره الغاليه ع الوصفه

ولا تحرمينا من اكلاتج الطيبه

والله يحقق اللي فبالج عاجلا غير أجل

----------


## أم برلنتي

> حبيبتي وغاليتي ام برلنتي سامحيني على الرد المتأخر لأني توني اشوف الموضوع 
> حابه اشكرج من كل قلبي على هالاكل الحلو وأنشأ لله أجرب أسوي الوصفه لان شكلها روووووعه 
> ولا يقاوم ههههه. وبأنتظار جديدج 
> والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل 
> انتي إنسانه قمه في الذوق وتستاهلين كل خير وربي يوفقج


ربي يسمع منك غاليتي بنت الملحم ، والله اني ليا الشرف انك تتواصلي

معاي عبر المواضيع ، ربي يحفظك يا غاليه وانشالله تعجبك الوصفة

ربي يعطيك كل خير تتمنيه ياااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## أم برلنتي

> ما شاء الله
> 
> روووعه الأكله احس طعمها لذيييييذ وما ينشبع منه
> 
> مشكووره الغاليه ع الوصفه
> 
> ولا تحرمينا من اكلاتج الطيبه
> 
> والله يحقق اللي فبالج عاجلا غير أجل


نورتي الصفحة يا ام عذور ^_^ بستنى تجربتك للوصفة عزيزتي

وانشالله تكون حازت على رضاكم انتي واخواتي بالمنتدى

ربي يحفظكم جميعا ودمتم بود

----------


## لاترجاني

ماشاء الله إبداع
يعطيج العافيه واستمري عشان نطبق اكلاتج الحلوه

----------


## أم برلنتي

> ماشاء الله إبداع
> يعطيج العافيه واستمري عشان نطبق اكلاتج الحلوه


الله يسلمك حبيبتي

وانشالله نشوف تطبيقاتك قريبا ^_^

----------


## موندانس

ماشاءالله عالوصفات الرائعه والله يوفقج ويرزقج

----------


## أم برلنتي

> ماشاءالله عالوصفات الرائعه والله يوفقج ويرزقج


بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ^_^

----------


## بنت بوظبـي

شكله لذيييذ

----------


## أم برلنتي

تسلمي حبيبتي

----------


## mrs.abk

والله شكله لذيذ .. وبإذن الله بطبقه

----------


## أم برلنتي

> والله شكله لذيذ .. وبإذن الله بطبقه


بانتظار تطبيقك للوصفة حبيبتي ^_^

نورتيني

----------


## أشواق333

ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين ..

----------


## أم برلنتي

اللهم آمين

----------


## ۞ ملاك ۞

WOOOW MASHALLAH

----------


## الاميرة11

شكله يجنننننننننننننننننننننن 
تسلم ايدج على هالوصفة الروعة والله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح مخموم القلب عاجلا غير اجل يارب

----------


## أم برلنتي

اللهم امين ياااااااااااااااااارب

مشكورات حبيباتي

----------


## sheeennn

تسلمووووووووووو ابداع 
الله يرزقك الزوج الصالح

----------


## بنت كشيش

تسلم ايديج

----------


## حالية الذوق

تسلمين بجربه احس انه لذيييييييذ ^__^

----------


## أم برلنتي

الله يسلمكم حبيباتي

بانتظار تطبيقاتكم

----------


## غلا رفحاء

ماشاء الله 

يسلموا يدينك

----------


## أم برلنتي

الله يسلمك حبيبتي

----------


## أم ردينا

حلو اختي ام برلنتي

تسلمين ننتظر المزيد

----------


## بهلولة

ابدعتي 
شكله نفس الميلفي العادي

----------


## أم برلنتي

صحتين حبيباتي ^_^

----------


## roqaya99

روعه هلبه هلبه هلبه

----------


## أم برلنتي

مرورك الأروع حبيبتي ^_^

----------


## تسونامي

شكله دسم لاكن مافي مانع اجربه للعيال

----------


## عطر رومانس

يا ربي حقق لام برلنتي كل اللي تتمناه....

----------


## أم برلنتي

اللهم آمين و أجمعين يارب ولك بالمثل عطر رومانس ^_^

----------


## ام كايد111

ما شاءالله لذييييذ
الله يسلم يدينج

----------

